# Epic size stone



## TB_London (Oct 15, 2011)

So with all the sharpening threads up at the mo I was going through YouTube links and came across this epic stone

[video=youtube;4V8oNUXCp0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V8oNUXCp0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V8oNUXCp0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Rottman (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks a lot like the giant King stones like this 800


----------



## mainaman (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a 1k king that is pretty much the same size.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like it would be a challenge to flatten.


----------



## TB_London (Oct 16, 2011)

That was my thought too, but when i looked up a pic compared to a regular King stone the one in the vid seemed bigger






Does the size cause any problems?


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 16, 2011)

At first glance I though it was a 1k kikuichi!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 16, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Looks like it would be a challenge to flatten.


 
that was my first thought too!

can you imagine the size of a DMT XXC you would need?? it would cost like $200


----------



## mainaman (Oct 16, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> that was my first thought too!
> 
> can you imagine the size of a DMT XXC you would need?? it would cost like $200


 
so far it flattens just fine with regular size DMT, problem is soaking this thing, it needs a bucket


----------



## JBroida (Oct 16, 2011)

haha... yeah, my first giant naniwa is like that too... i love using it, but i hate soaking it. I've had that stone for years now and i'm not even close to 1/2 way through it.


----------

